# ICS/JB Launcher with App Drawer Folders?



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been using Go Launcher since the days of my Droid 2, but there are so many new and cool launchers out there and I'd like to get one that is ICS/JB style. The problem is, I have folders in my app drawer in Go Launcher, and I use those folders CONSTANTLY. I'd hate to have to get used to finding the apps somewhere else now.

None of the ICS/JB style launchers I have found allow you to create folders in the app drawer. There's really only 3 options I want in a launcher:

1) Vertical scrolling app drawer
2) Customizable home screen dock, with at least 3 (infinitely scrolling) docks
3) Folders in the app drawer

Is there a ICS/JB style launcher that has these 3 things? I've found launcher with the first 2 in the same launcher, but I haven't found a single launcher with #3. Most of them have the ability to make folders on your home screen, but not in the app drawer.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

someone on Twitter pointed me to "Nova Launcher Prime", which is awesome!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, if you're on ICS or JB, I'm rather fond of Apex Launcher which does exactly what I want it to do. Actually, I could argue that it has the same features on Launcher Pro Plus that I've been using all this time which is the neat thing about it.

If you're on GB however, Holo Launcher may be a choice and it does support folders. When I first looked at it, I didn't even realize it had folders until I stumbled on it from a fresh install of Vortex Liberated. Certainly worth looking it.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Just being curious, how many apps do you have? When I do new ROMs, I usually start fresh and figure out which apps I actually need by not installing any and waiting for the need to arise (except for the obvious things like google apps and utilities). I have a pretty streamlined app drawer and keep folders on my homescreen.


----------

